# Lovely long legs...



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And little elf feet  She is going to be a stunner Ruth!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> And little elf feet  She is going to be a stunner Ruth!


Can't bring myself to trim her paws anymore. I like the little elf feet!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

She looks like she will be towering over her 'big' sis before too long!! Beautiful girl x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow she really does have long legs! do you think she is going to be bigger then lola? xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's twitching away here... Must be frolicking about in her dreams!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Wow she really does have long legs! do you think she is going to be bigger then lola? xxx


It's difficult to know. Lola is all legs too and still only hitting 12 inches in height. I thought Lola would be taller but she stopped growing when she hit around 9 months. 

I am interested to see. Nina's parents are about the same size as Lola I think, dad maybe an inch taller.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

My hubby also loves elf feet


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Did you show him Nina's? He would like her colouring, wouldn't he?


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> It's difficult to know. Lola is all legs too and still only hitting 12 inches in height. I thought Lola would be taller but she stopped growing when she hit around 9 months.
> 
> I am interested to see. Nina's parents are about the same size as Lola I think, dad maybe an inch taller.


Sometimes cockapoos can grow taller than both oarents,one of my english f1 cockapoos is 17-18 inches tall yet mum and dad were both 15 inches max.Lola looks so much taller in the pics,its so difficult to tell from a pic,would you belive she is smaller than miley and she is my teeny weeny ginger pluff lol xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Sometimes cockapoos can grow taller than both oarents,one of my english f1 cockapoos is 17-18 inches tall yet mum and dad were both 15 inches max.Lola looks so much taller in the pics,its so difficult to tell from a pic,would you elive she is smaller than miley and she is my teeny weeny ginger pluff lol xxx


I agree, it's definitely difficult to tell in photos. Nina's breeder Esther came to our house to visit Nina 2 weeks ago and had only seen Lola in photos. She couldn't believe how small she was in the flesh. She is a little fine thing really. I have a feeling Nina will end up the same. Her build is so like Lola's. I do think she's a wee bit bigger than Lola was at this stage, but only marginally.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> Sometimes cockapoos can grow taller than both oarents,one of my english f1 cockapoos is 17-18 inches tall yet mum and dad were both 15 inches max.Lola looks so much taller in the pics,its so difficult to tell from a pic,would you elive she is smaller than miley and she is my teeny weeny ginger pluff lol xxx


Hard to believe from photos that Miley is taller than 12 inches!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Did you show him Nina's? He would like her colouring, wouldn't he?


He loves her color! It is not easy to get that color here. We have red, apricot and buff but not really that blonde/red/golden color that you guys get


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hard to believe from photos that Miley is taller than 12 inches!


We just measured Willow for a different thread. She is 13 to the shoulder right now.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

RuthMill said:


> Hard to believe from photos that Miley is taller than 12 inches!


only by an inch lol she is still a little toot xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> He loves her color! It is not easy to get that color here. We have red, apricot and buff but not really that blonde/red/golden color that you guys get


To be honest when I started looking for a red I was looking for a golden or ginger red! I really didn't know about the fox red that's classed as true red. Im delighted with Nina's colour and if she lightens so be it. She glistens in the sun and is a beautiful contrast to Lola. Nina's truely golden.. The vet calls her the little golden girl!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

So cute Ruth, she's so full of character.  What mix is she?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

mandym said:


> only by an inch lol she is still a little toot xxx


She is... She's adorable. Such a gorgeous coat too! Have you a recent pic?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> We just measured Willow for a different thread. She is 13 to the shoulder right now.


Has she much more growing to do do you think? 13 inches is still little!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

AliAlfie said:


> So cute Ruth, she's so full of character.  What mix is she?


She's mini F2! Working background. 

Lola's a toy F1.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute bet those little elf feet can run pretty fast


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> She's mini F2! Working background.
> 
> Lola's a toy F1.


Am surprised Lola is a toy, she appears bigger than that, would've thought a mini. 

Chances are Nina could be bigger than her when fully grown then...?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

That's the thing, the toys aren't always smaller. In fact generally speaking cockapoos no matter if they are mini or toy come in all shapes and sizes. Lola is as a small cockapoo at less than 12 inches and under 9kgs. Nina could end up bigger but I think they will be roughly the same. Only time will tell.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

OK, I'm a little disappointed. While the baby Ballerina has beautiful dancing pins I opened this thread hoping for pics of my lovely Lola Long Legs


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> OK, I'm a little disappointed. While the baby Ballerina has beautiful dancing pins I opened this thread hoping for pics of my lovely Lola Long Legs


Ok Marzi... Lola long legs coming right up!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

waiting .... x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> waiting .... x


I made you a new thread!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> That's the thing, the toys aren't always smaller. In fact generally speaking cockapoos no matter if they are mini or toy come in all shapes and sizes. Lola is as a small cockapoo at less than 12 inches and under 9kgs. Nina could end up bigger but I think they will be roughly the same. Only time will tell.


Of course, I keep forgetting that.  It reminds me of that line from Forrest Gump: "Life is like a box of chocolates...you never know what you're gonna get!"


----------

